# hausgrind versus feldgrind



## Ramrod

Apart from (as far as I can tell) one being bigger & heavier than the other, are there any other differences when it comes to quality of grind, speed etc? I don't know which one to get to pair with my aeropress.


----------



## Dylan

@MWJB

Going by some previous posts in other threads, one is a 'at home' grinder and one is a travel grinder (haus and feld). The bigger burrs will mean grinding for espresso is quicker, but for Aeropress the cheaper feld may be the better option.

p.s. buy from Dear Green (feld only I think) not from MBK if you want a delivery schedule of any kind.


----------



## MrShades

Burrs are the same in the Feld and Haus aren't they?


----------



## Dylan

MrShades said:


> Burrs are the same in the Feld and Haus aren't they?


Ah, maybe they are... then ignore my ramblings.

Edit: they are indeed, in fact there isn't a great deal to set them apart as far as I am reading.


----------



## jonbutler88

Just my 2c, I'd get the feldgrind. Ordered mine directly from MBK and had no problems, seems that quite a few people have had the same experience in recent orders, so perhaps the supply problems have been resolved?

I used my feldgrind (the new 1.2 with the black steel burrs) as my home and travel grinder for a few months before I upgraded and found it to be excellent, perfect for aeropress / pour over. Absolutely chomps through beans compared to a porlex or similar. I still use it for coffee at work or when I'm travelling.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Grind is the same. Hausgrind holds more beans but you can get 45grms in the Feldgrind. Once attached, the handle on the Hausgrind is not designed to be repeatedly removed as there is an 'o' ring which can get damaged. Haus's handle is held on with a nut so can't fall off. Feldgrind's handle is slip on for ease of removal when travelling so it can, theoretically, slip off but I haven't had any problems with that.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

To add. Dylan offers an after fit clip for the Feldgrind handle which keeps it in place when travelling - brilliant.


----------



## jtldurnall

Big question: do they do the feld in a wood finish?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't think so. That said, the black all aluminium is stunning.


----------



## jtldurnall

But my La Pav has walnut handles! Ha first world problems right here.


----------



## fatboyslim

I would get a Haus just for the walnut.


----------



## Syenitic

I have both...They are both Aluminium cylinders that allow your beans drop into the clutches of identical burrs. They are both good, and deliver, to my eyes and taste, identical results. However they each have points that beat the other down.

Feldgrind:

Much more portable. handle detaches and smaller

Easier to hold when grinding. I suffer intermittent tennis elbow, the smaller diameter and lighter weight make this easier to use

Hausgrind

Adjustment mechanism, while similar is massively better executed and more eaily used than on the feldgrind

Longer handle means harder (lighter roasts) beans are more easily dealt with.

Probably faster due to the above point.

I never use either grinder to be a bean container, so capacity is irrelevant to me, but the Haus is undeniably bigger...but not that much (maybe one dose)

My opinion, for the kitchen bench (and occasional travelling) Hausgrind, for travel and occasional kitchen; Feldgrind. Its that close.

Finally, thought both were availble in wood finishes, but seems that MBK really are concentrating on the Aluminium tubes, maybe because of ease of providing supply to match demand


----------



## PPapa

Sorry, I can't compare with Hausgrind but I got Lido 2 which probably corresponds to a bigger brother of Feldgrind. I love the Feldgrind so much I prefer it over the Lido 2. I think grind consistency and other problems are just becoming my imagination after multiple testing, tasting, etc.

Bean loading can be a little bit annoying as the diameter of the bean hopper is probably around 50mm, which needs some precision. I usually weigh the beans in the bottom cup (catch cup) which allows taking a bean or two out if it's over the weight, stack and align both parts and flip them. On the other hand... Size of the Feldgrind made me start brewing coffee in the lab instead of brewing in the morning and taking a thermos to the uni.


----------



## Ramrod

Wow! I posted this thread via tapatalk whilst waiting at Heathrow T3 arrivals (for my son to get back from Finland) and by the time I got home to Tonbridge it was two pages long!

I've purchased a "feldgrind 2016: very slight cosmetic 2nds black body, black burrs" as it was the only grinder knock actually had left to sell!.....& no-one else had any hausgrinds for sale either!

Just hoping that it's not too seconds/battered when it turns up. It was "only" £80.

I was really wanting a hausgrind 'cos I'll be using this at home mainly but I suppose the portability will come in handy on the occasional holiday that I get to go on.









Thank you all for your kind input


----------



## PPapa

Could you please how a second looks like once you receive?

Keep in mind that shipping is fairly slow if you buy directly from the website. You'll get it eventually, there is no need to worry.


----------



## Ramrod

I'll even post piccys!









Once my finance dept has had time to acclimatize to the idea of me spending some money, I might buy a Hausgrind for home and take this Feldgrind to work!

Obviously, this is dependent on knock or anyone else actually having some walnut hausgrinds to sell


----------



## PPapa

The Feldgrind you ordered has an upgraded burr carrier and the burrs themselves are special (black and other nonsense, meant to be inherently rustproof and wear less).

I haven't heard Hausgrinds being available any time recently, but there were few Feldfarbs available on MBK website this week.


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> Bean loading can be a little bit annoying as the diameter of the bean hopper is probably around 50mm, which needs some precision.


I use a jam funnel I got from Ocado, works for Feldgrind, Porlex, Zass Panama & Rhino. 38mm OD.








[/url]


----------



## Ramrod

PPapa said:


> The Feldgrind you ordered has an upgraded burr carrier and the burrs themselves are special (black and other nonsense, meant to be inherently rustproof and wear less).


 Excellent












> I haven't heard Hausgrinds being available any time recently, but there were few Feldfarbs available on MBK website this week.


I can wait. As I said, it'll take a while before 'Ayesha' will be amenable to the idea of me getting an even costlier hand grinder


----------



## Ramrod

MWJB said:


> I use a jam funnel I got from Ocado, works for Feldgrind, Porlex, Zass Panama & Rhino. 38mm OD.


Nice one!


----------



## Ramrod

PPapa said:


> Keep in mind that shipping is fairly slow if you buy directly from the website. You'll get it eventually, there is no need to worry.


I'm hoping that since they have bugger all left to sell they will be fairly quick with dispatching it!

edit: Yep, just checked, I've bought the last feldgrind.

They have a blue and a yellow feldfarb left. That's it....


----------



## Step21

You can use the aeropress funnel for loading. I've got a black anodised aluminium Hausgrind which was pretty much the only choice 15 months or so ago if you were lucky enough to get hold of one. I bought it in store from Machina Espresso who somehow got a few in stock at the time.

Does the Felgrind let occasional small chips fly out the top whilst grinding? The Hausgrind does which can be annoying. I ended up cutting up a couple of bits of cardboard to slide over the top before grinding.


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> Does the Felgrind let occasional small chips fly out the top whilst grinding? The Hausgrind does which can be annoying. I ended up cutting up a couple of bits of cardboard to slide over the top before grinding.


Latest models have a lid.


----------



## Jon

MWJB said:


> Latest models have a lid.


They also sell em for a fiver separately if required.


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Latest models have a lid.


Is the diameter of the Feldgrind the same as the Hausgrind? Wondering if the lid will fit both grinders?


----------



## Yes Row

I have a "2nd" Feldgrind and can not see what makes it a 2nd


----------



## DoubleShot

Black coloured and slightly adjusted burr set on feldgrind v2.


----------



## PPapa

DoubleShot said:


> Black coloured and slightly adjusted burr set on feldgrind v2.


No no, there were some Feldgrind cosmetic 2nds on MBK £80 each.


----------



## Ramrod

Yes Row said:


> I have a "2nd" Feldgrind and can not see what makes it a 2nd


Thats heartening.......but with my luck mine will probably have a dent in it


----------



## mmmatron

I just cup my hands around the top of the feldgrind to pour the beans in which works well for me. Is the lid a new addition? Helps with the occasional popcorning


----------



## Richard Penny

I ordered one of the 2nd Feldgrinds on the 12th and it was shipped on the 18th so happy with that. Hoping it will arrive on Monday so I can try it out. Can't see me being concerned if it has a bit of "character" when it arrives







Think someone on here has a Sowden? Any tips on grind setting for that?


----------



## Ramrod

Machina Espresso want £120+delivery for a black Feldgrind link

Making me feel much better about my £80 'bargain'


----------



## Ramrod

Richard Penny said:


> I ordered one of the 2nd Feldgrinds on the 12th and it was shipped on the 18th so happy with that. Hoping it will arrive on Monday so I can try it out.


 Good luck! keep us posted.


> Can't see me being concerned if it has a bit of "character" when it arrives


That was my thinking as well....


----------



## Dylan

Ramrod said:


> Machina Espresso want £120+delivery for a black Feldgrind link
> 
> Making me feel much better about my £80 'bargain'


It's odd that Dear Green are £20 cheaper. I guess Machina have better brand awareness, still 20% more is a lot.


----------



## Ramrod

Dear Green are sold out. Machina Espresso appear to be the only retailer with Feldgrinds in stock (that I can find). Sellers market!


----------



## PPapa

Ramrod said:


> Dear Green are sold out. Machina Espresso appear to be the only retailer with Feldgrinds in stock (that I can find). Sellers market!


Brew Lab (Edinburgh) used to stock them, did you check them?


----------



## PPapa

Richard Penny said:


> I ordered one of the 2nd Feldgrinds on the 12th and it was shipped on the 18th so happy with that. Hoping it will arrive on Monday so I can try it out. Can't see me being concerned if it has a bit of "character" when it arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think someone on here has a Sowden? Any tips on grind setting for that?


I used to use 2.4 on Feldgrind (23.5:450, 96C, 30-60min). I think I grind a little bit coarser on Lido just now.

Worth asking @MWJB. He's our brewed expert in here and has Feldgrind.


----------



## Ramrod

PPapa said:


> Brew Lab (Edinburgh) used to stock them, did you check them?


Wasn't aware of them. Just checked. In stock, £120. Seems like prices are reflecting perceived scarcity


----------



## PPapa

Seems like the demand is over the roof. Poor Pete


----------



## Daren

Ramrod said:


> Wasn't aware of them. Just checked. In stock, £120. Seems like prices are reflecting perceived scarcity


I'm happy to let my Hausgrind go for £1000 - better be quick though


----------



## Ramrod

Daren said:


> I'm happy to let my Hausgrind go for £1000 - better be quick though


It may yet come to that!









They are, imo a beautiful classic design and if knock stop making them altogether then prices would increase. I can see a time when there is a feldgrind on display in the MoMA in NY.


----------



## Richard Penny

It's inevitable that the price will rise to cover retailer costs. Hopefully this will allow MBK to focus on their skills in engineering new products.


----------



## MWJB

PPapa said:


> Worth asking @MWJB. He's our brewed expert in here and has Feldgrind.


Sorry, not used it with Sowden as yet, mostly do Sowdens at work with a Lido 2, use the Feldgrind at home for V60.


----------



## risky

jtldurnall said:


> Big question: do they do the feld in a wood finish?


They used to do the feldfarb and feldwood I believe as special editions?


----------



## PPapa

Some Feldfarbs were available this week. According to his Instagram, there should be some red and white ones too.


----------



## Richard Penny

My second arrived today, looks pretty good to me







Few little marks but nothing you'd be concerned about.


----------



## Ramrod

Richard Penny said:


> My second arrived today, looks pretty good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few little marks but nothing you'd be concerned about.


Nice one! When did you order it?


----------



## Ramrod

My order has been shipped. Woohoo!


----------



## Ramrod

Weeeee!















Not sure why only the top of the photo was uploaded but that's ok as it's the bit that shows why this feldgrind is a 'second'.

I'm happy with it









Now, how do I tell what grind setting it's on? The dial just keeps turning in either direction.....


----------



## mmmatron

Ramrod said:


> Weeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19556
> 
> 
> Not sure why only the top of the photo was uploaded but that's ok as it's the bit that shows why this feldgrind is a 'second'.
> 
> I'm happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how do I tell what grind setting it's on? The dial just keeps turning in either direction.....


When the handle is on theres a little window to show you the grind setting. You have to change the grind setting with the handle on or it just moves the shaft/burrs


----------



## PPapa

It kinda needs a manual. How to clean (though I don't disassemble it), tips and tricks, etc.


----------



## Ramrod

mmmatron said:


> When the handle is on theres a little window to show you the grind setting. You have to change the grind setting with the handle on or it just moves the shaft/burrs


tried that as well. It just spins around with the handle attached as well...

......btw, which is finest? 0 or 12?


----------



## mmmatron

Ramrod said:


> tried that as well. It just spins around with the handle attached as well...
> 
> ......btw, which is finest? 0 or 12?


Keep the handle still while you move the dial  finest is zero. Think about settings in terms of full turns, so on mine for v60 it's one full turn then round to 8 = 1.8


----------



## PPapa

If you take the catch cup off, you can push the inner burr and then rotate the dial at the same time... I have done it several times, it feels easier for my fat fingers and I don't believe you damage anything. I suppose you lock the burr the same way you would lock it with the handle, just from the other end.

I might record it if my explanation does not make sense. I don't even know how I came up with that sort of solution!


----------



## Ramrod

Thanks for the info









I suspected that turning it clockwise would tighten the mechanism (rightey tightey) and make the grind finer. Given the number of turns the dial has from full tight to fully loose the level of control you get over the fineness/coarseness of grind is impressive.

Build quality is solid giving a nice heft to the grinder without it being too heavy either. I also like the matt black look and tactile feel of the finish. Very nice little bit of kit.

Hausgrind next


----------



## PPapa

That's what I meant. I tightened it to zero first and then set to 3.6 (Chemex setting for me). It's easier when you don't need to hug the iPad and don't try to hold your breath so it does not sound creepy. Wouldn't mind setting up a camera with a tripod, but then you need to convert and upload...!


----------



## Ramrod

Good effort with the video. Thanks









Any thoughts on settings for the Aeropress?


----------



## PPapa

I reckon it depends on the recipe, ratio and desired result.

I've been using 17g:270g 88C at F1.8. 45s continuous pour (aim at 5g/s for easier maths and then adjust towards the end), 45s steep, 45s plunge (which is usually quicker).


----------



## Ramrod

No stirring 'cos the 45s pour makes that superfluous?


----------



## PPapa

Ramrod said:


> No stirring 'cos the 45s pour makes that superfluous?


I sometimes rotate the AeroPress while pouring or just cover the grinds while pouring with a gooseneck kettle.

I think I just got rid of stirring as I don't see a difference. Might give it a go again...


----------



## Ramrod

Noticeable improvement in my coffee since starting to use the feldgrind as opposed to my old Siemens electric grinder. I know that everyone here says that the grinder is very important (which is why I bought the feldgrind) and now I'm a believer!

Now I need to figure out why it makes such a huge difference!


----------



## PPapa

You get a better consistency. There are less boulders and fines which under-extract and over-extract respectively. As a result, your extraction is more even which gives you a better cup


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Not exactly the same thing, but you also tend to get a lot more control over grind settings with better grinders, stopping that 'between two settings' problem.


----------



## Ramrod

Just received a second hand Hausgrind (black anodized alu) in the post today.

Looks in pretty good nick but there is a little what looks like rust on the undersurface of the grinding mechanism. Shall I just gently remove it with some wet & dry or is it best left alone?


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

Piccy pic?


----------



## Ramrod




----------



## DoubleShot

MWJB said:


> [/url]


Dude. You've got more (coffee related) gizmos and gadgets than Batman's cave, lol!


----------



## Quetzalcoatsy

I *think* that's the same issue as described on the Lido FAQ (although someone may correct me):



> *I see some spots on the burr. Is it rusty?*
> 
> The grinding burrs are made of steel. The way they make them is that they "cut" the burrs on a special milling machine or lathe when the steel is "soft" and then they put the burr through a heat process that hardens the steel. At any point in this process some contaminant or oil etc can get baked a make what looks like a spot. Rust is obvious but these brown or dark spots on the burr are not avoidable, at least by us...that is the way the burrs come from the factory. If you think you have rust on the burr you can take it out and wire brush it to verify that it is not rust, but really it is generally best to just run some beans through and get those oils on the burrs to protect them. The cosmetic aspects of the inner parts of the grinder are one of the difficult areas that we have to face every day. As our design for the grinder is so transparent, everything can, and will be seen (unlike any other grinders we can think of) so even the working areas (grind chamber) is there for inspection. Rust is different from spots, but some of these types of things fall into the extreme fastidious range of critique.


----------



## MWJB

DoubleShot said:


> Dude. You've got more (coffee related) gizmos and gadgets than Batman's cave, lol!


Pfft! ...and I thought I cropped that photo to disguise the full horror too! Mind you, I do like to brew in a cape & cowl, for added protection you understand...12g of grinds KAPOW!...in with the bloom water KERRRTHUNK!...stir like crazy KABLAMMO!...


----------



## Ramrod

Quetzalcoatsy said:


> I *think* that's the same issue as described on the Lido FAQ (although someone may correct me):


Ta. It's probably why MBK have started to make feldgrinds with black metal burrs - so that this kind of thing isn't noticeable.


----------



## PPapa

Ramrod said:


> Ta. It's probably why MBK have started to make feldgrinds with black metal burrs - so that this kind of thing isn't noticeable.


It's rust proof coating or whatever, not just masking the rust. It says somewhere on MBK website...


----------



## DoubleShot

@MWJB

Blimey lad, up at 04:30!  What coffee are you drinking?


----------



## MWJB

DoubleShot said:


> @MWJB
> 
> Blimey lad, up at 04:30!  What coffee are you drinking?


Crime never sleeps Robin...er, I mean @DoubleShot


----------



## Ramrod

Having used both MBK grinders now, I prefer the feldgrind as it's easier to hold during use and the smaller diameter catchcup fits into the aeropress tube making it less likely that coffee will get spilled during the transfer. I'll therfore be taking the hausgrind to work as I drink less coffee there and since it's all one piece I won't have to worry about one of my staff losing the handle or the lid from the feldgrind if I took that. :/


----------



## radrich

I'm planning on upgrading my grinder. I currently have a Krups GVX2 (very inconsistent grind and loud) and Hario MM-2 (nice looking but hard to use, handle also started slipping). At the moment, my budget can only accommodate one and I'm considering either the Baratza Virtuoso and Feldgrind. Which would you recommend? I'm leaning more towards the Feldgrind for its portability but I also make cold brew about once or twice a week which gives the Virtuoso an edge.

I'm more particular about the grind consistency though. Any insights would be appreciated


----------



## PPapa

radrich said:


> I'm planning on upgrading my grinder. I currently have a Krups GVX2 (very inconsistent grind and loud) and Hario MM-2 (nice looking but hard to use, handle also started slipping). At the moment, my budget can only accommodate one and I'm considering either the Baratza Virtuoso and Feldgrind. Which would you recommend? I'm leaning more towards the Feldgrind for its portability but I also make cold brew about once or twice a week which gives the Virtuoso an edge.
> 
> I'm more particular about the grind consistency though. Any insights would be appreciated


How much of cold brew you do?

I once ground 350g+ of beans over two days. I think it was 3 big brews in total (2l each, so 120g of beans) for 7 people each time. It was alright, just takes a bit of time, but definitely a lot quicker than Hario grinders.

I don't think there was a better solution when you have decided to go to Ling Hut in Torridon for Hogmanay.


----------



## aaroncosbey

How would the grind of a Porlex compare to a feldgrind?


----------



## MWJB

aaroncosbey said:


> How would the grind of a Porlex compare to a feldgrind?


Slower, much slower.


----------



## Aaron F

I think Aaron may know now how they compare.lol.


----------

